# Kernel installieren ?



## Composer (25. November 2007)

Hi,

habe versucht den Kernel zu installieren, aber bekomme beim Entpacken diese Fehlermeldung:

gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
tar: child returned status 1
tar: fehler beim beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende fehler.

Zum Entpacken habe ich diesen Befehl benutzt: 
tar xvfj linux-2.4.23.tar.bz2

Und diese Anleitung: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-tutorials/74273-linux-howto-build-kernel.html

Die Kerneldatei (Linux Kernel 2.6.22.14) habe ich von hier heruntergeladen:
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/betriebssysteme/linux_kernel/

Habe Suse 10.2 drauf. Habt ihr eine Lösung für mich parat ? 
Vielen Dank! 


mfg,
Composer


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. November 2007)

Frage: Warum willst du einen 2.*4* Kernel installieren und keinen 2.6?
Und der Dateiname linux-2.4.23.tar.bz2 im Befehl muss natürlich durch die Datei des Kernels ersetzt werden oder?
Des weiteren drängt sich die Frage auf warum du einen anderen Kernel installieren willst? So müsstest du schließlich jede Software kompilieren, die du installieren willst. Ich hoffe es liegt ein trifftigerer Grund vor als der Wille Up-to-Date zu sein


----------



## Navy (25. November 2007)

> Des weiteren drängt sich die Frage auf warum du einen anderen Kernel installieren willst? 
> So müsstest du schließlich jede Software kompilieren, die du installieren willst. 

Wie kommst Du darauf? Das ist einfach nicht richtig... Nur die Programme/Tools die gegen den Kernel-(header) gelinkt sind müssten vorsichtshalber neu kompiliert werden, aber auch hier muss man ausprobieren, was funktioniert und was nicht.

Ratsam ist es auf keinen Fall, da stimme ich Dir zu, da der 2.6er eine Menge neuer Treiber mitbringt und an sich auch einige andere Konzepte verfolgt...


----------



## Laudian (26. November 2007)

Ich tippe mal ganz einfach, das schon die Absicht war den neuen 2.6.22.14 zu installieren ... is ja inzwischen auch wieder rund nen halbes Jahr alt und da wurde einfach die Konsoleneingabe nicht veraendert ... ^^ 

Ansonsten wirklich neu kompilieren muss man vornehmlich nach Glibc-Neuerung ... da bei neuen Bibliotheken die Wahrscheinlichkeit gross ist, dass kaum noch was funktioniert ... beim Kernel waers mir neu, dass viel neu gemacht werden muesste ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. November 2007)

Also, wenn das System 2.4er Header hat dann rate ich dazu das ganze System erstmal zu aktualisieren. Falls es 2.6er Header hat dann ist eh alles in Butter.
Die, nun bereits zwei mal erwaehnten, Header werden bei der Kernel-Installation nicht automatisch installiert und somit bleiben die alten, vom System mitgelieferten, erhalten. Und das ist auch ganz gut so, denn die Software des Systems wurde mit diesen gebaut.
Auch wenn es, bei kleineren Updates, z.B. 2.6.1x auf 2.6.2x, kein Beinbruch ist diese zu ersetzen sollte man wohl in der Regel davon absehen.

Wie bereits angesprochen wurde ist es nur noetig das ganze System neu zu bauen wenn GLibC aktualisiert wird. Aber auch das, meiner Meinung nach, nicht zwingend. Ein Update von 2.6 auf 2.6.1 sollte recht unkritisch sein. Der Sprung von 2.6 auf 2.7 duerfte aber durchaus Schwierigkeiten mit sich bringen. GLibC 2.7 z.B. scheint nicht mehr mit GCC 3.4 zu kompilieren. Ein System mit GCC 3.4 duerfte also allgemeine Probleme haben wenn man dort GLibC 2.7 einpflanzen will.

Ich hab mir vor langer, langer Zeit mal eine Suse komplett zerschossen weil ich die GLibC aktualisiert habe. Aber ein Kernel-Update, selbst wenn ich dann auch mal die Header ersetzt hab, hat mir nie Probleme gemacht.

Problematischer hingegen ist die Konfiguration des Kernels, denn diese beherbergt einen riesen Haufen an Einstellungen, viele davon recht kryptisch, vor allem wenn man zum ersten Mal davor steht.

Ich hatte immer mal vor ein grosses Kernel-Compile-Tutorial zu schreiben, aber es graust mich davor denn dies duerfte ein Monster werden.


----------

